# Mistake about date...



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Bump up.
How quickly some messages seem to disappear.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Why*

Good luck? Do I need luck?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

that you have good weather, lots of people turn out for the humane society and the parade goes without any hitches. 
Or I can just say have fun.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What parade?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Judi said:


> What parade?


the paws parade LOL isn't that what it was?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Judi said:


> What parade?


I think you said it was called "Pets on Parade" :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I looked it up...LOL...I believe it was a walk and a Halloween Costume parade.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kimm is right.*

Did anyone from the Forum go?


----------

